# Frustrating... Great customer service!



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

So how does the saw work?


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

customer service is almost as important as the equipment itself.

I had a real beef with Jet 2 years ago. I purchased a mortise machine and it came without the chisels. I called them to complain and they all but said, sir, if you want free chisels, why don't you say so… they accused me of getting them and wanting more.

They refused to replace them. Thanks to my local woodcraft store that got me the chisels from Jet. his is the same folks who own Powermatic.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have never had any problems with the Powermatic folks. They make good solid equipment. They are not cheap but, I have found that, with tools, quality and price are related. I am glad to see you have put your saw to use. I had one of these on my Christmas list but Santa just didn't come through.

This only reinforces my loyalty to the Powermatic line of tools. Thanks for the post.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks for the post. its good to know that good tools like this also have good costumer service. that is a big part of buying tools since if there are any problems such as in motthunters case where something isn't working right you want it too be fixed as soon as possible so you can start making sawdust.

by the way after you have used the saw for a while it would be nice if you could write a review so we could see how the saw works after all the problems were worked out.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I think that this might be the first somewhat "negative" Powermatic review I've seen. Haven't dished out the cash for one yet. Looks awfully pretty though! Glad to see they recognized a problem and added the riving knife to hopefully keep you as a client. Pretty good gesture.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

I was about to start worrying that the moon would fall out of the sky. I plan on getting Powermatic/Jet tools ASAP and that would have been a BIG disappointment!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Glad that things worked out for you. If I ever get enough space in my shop I'm going to add one of those Powermatic saws.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

I've had nothing but good service from the Powermatic people. I own a #66 that was built back in the 1980s and the tech support people have been great in telling me what to look for, what to do and what I might want to replace on the saw. Great folks when you can get them on the phone.

always,
J.C.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have to say..wheres the review on the saw? I understand your frustration about the switch, but could you elaborate on the saw a little..


----------

